# Pothos/ Devil's Ivy



## Alex09

So I have a HUGE pothos, also known as Devil's ivy, plant in my house. Its a very common house plant and this is what it looks like in case you arent familiar with the name.









I know that cuttings can grow roots in water. Ive done a bit of research and many people use it for their aquariums but the verdicts not completely out yet. This plant is supposed to be great for sucking up nitrates and ammonia since it grows so fast and some people have even reported success at growing it submerged. I though that was cool as I want to maintain good water quality since my tank doesnt have a filter. I have come across sites where people keep this plant in their betta, community and even goldfish tanks with no problem. Anyways, I was thinking of maybe putting a cutting in my tank and see how it goes. I do have a java fern that is doing wonderfully and am planning on buying more aquatic plants. But I think this would make a nice addition. Has anyone else done this and can vouch that it's safe? The plant IS listed as toxic to cats, dogs, and humans. However, some people feed it to their reptiles and other animals with absolutely no problems. Here's a pic of someone's betta with a pothos tank (Yes I know that tank is small, mine is similar but bigger than that). What do you guys think?


----------



## Neelie

i think they look lovely! would love tanks like that. BUT i can imagine that the plants dont appreciate frequent water changes...?


----------



## Lion Mom

That is AWESOME!!! I have one of those that I am cutting back all the time - would LOVE to try it in a tank IF somebody can tell me it's safe for a betta!!!


----------



## Alex09

Neelie said:


> i think they look lovely! would love tanks like that. BUT i can imagine that the plants dont appreciate frequent water changes...?


I dont see why not, this plant is almost impossible to kill lol. Besides, i do 3 water changes a week and my java fern doesnt seem to mind. It started growing babies on the tips of its leaves!




Lion Mom said:


> That is AWESOME!!! I have one of those that I am cutting back all the time - would LOVE to try it in a tank IF somebody can tell me it's safe for a betta!!!


Ok so I just googled "pothos betta" and I haven't come across anyone who said this plant has killed their fish. So I'm going to try it out. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Lion Mom

Check THIS out:


http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7619

I also am going to try it, but just in ONE!!!


----------



## Alex09

Oh dang thats nice. In case that link gets deleted here's the pic


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Haha I have this plant in a pot right above my 10 gallon... I want to try it!


----------



## Oldfishlady

I have not used that species of plant in my tanks, but I have used peace lily and willow branches (only roots in the water) submersed in my tanks and filter box without any problems...except that the shrimp used them to escape....lol....

I have heard of the ivy being used in a submersed state and IMO would think it would be safe, but you would need to keep the leaf out of the water and monitor the roots so that they did not hinder the fish ability to swim or come up for air. I have heard of Betta being trapped by the roots and have died with other application such as this...so be watchful......


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Why would the leaves be harmful? I was putting it in my tank and the cuttings from the original vine contain the leaves, which go underwater even when i lightly set it in the water...so it's impossible to bury the stem without leaves being underwater... I am researching a bit and found these pics of people who use it.

http://www.bettatude.com/Misc/pothos-submerged.jpg
http://cdn.aquariumadvice.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=131&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1198985644


----------



## Oldfishlady

It is what the leaves cause that is the problem, leaves not meant to live emersed (under water) will soon start to rot and foul the water creating a toxic environment for the fish. Also you may not want to bury the roots, they will do better if allowed to be in the water column to use the nutrients.


----------



## Alex09

Day 3 With pothos:
Plant is still healthy. Leaves are firm and green. tiny roots are beggining to sprout. Gabe loves to play and to chill out on the leaves  I will be inspecting this plant everyday to make sure its not rotting or polluting the water though it is my understanding that the leaves will push themselves out of the water eventually.It really gives off a rather pleasing look.


----------



## Lion Mom

It will be interesting to see how things progress with the leaves in the water. I am going to put some in, but not the leaves - I will take a cutting & strip the lower leaves and put the stems in with the leaves hanging out. 

I know from experience that roots will develop where the leaves are stripped. 

Looks good so far, Alex!!!!

BTW, what size container is that?


----------



## Alex09

its 1.75 gallons when filled to the brim. Right now it contains around 1.5 gallons of water. I will be upgrading next time I go to the LPS or walmart. I remember my local walmart used to sell empty 10 gallon tanks (no hood, light, or filter - just the actual tank) and If they still sell those I may get one. OR I mat get a 2-5 gallon kit. Haven't decided yet. OR i will check out the store if they have any larger containers. Im not sure if I want a filter as the tank is in my room and the water gurgling noise may annoy me when I want to go to bed. Lately ive been interested in the "Natural Planted Tank" style.


----------



## Lion Mom

If you are interested in a 5 gal. tank kit (comes with everything but the heater), you may want to look at this tank from Wal-Mart:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium/14660258

It's acrylic, $25.00 and FREE shipping to your home!!! I own two of these & LOVE them! 

Another nice 5 gal. kit in glass:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653

$29.77 - free shipping to the store, but not to your home. I also own this one and it is a good tank, but really prefer the first one.

OOPS - just went back and looked at #2 again - it DOES have free shipping to your home!!!


----------



## Oldfishlady

They are still having the $1./gal sale for just tanks at either petco or petsmart.....so a 10g would only be $10.00


----------



## Alex09

Thanks for the info. If I see the 10 gallon for $10 I'm definately going to get that. That's a pretty good deal. Plus I already have a 50w heater lying around (the tank it came with houses goldfish) so I can put good use to that.

UPDATE on the plant:
I tried to pull the leaves out of the water and just leave in the stemm. The plant freaked out on me. The leaves started curling and the plant went limp. I put the whole plant in the water again and it's back to normal. thought that was pretty weird...


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

I'd be afraid the fish would jump out with no lid on the tank o_o


----------



## Alex09

Not to worry, I got a new 10 gal


----------



## fishman12

thank you lion mom! I will get the Hawkeye probably, instead of the Aqueon which is $20 more!


----------



## Landon21

So i could basically just drop this plant in the water if i cut off a piece?


----------



## DearAmbellina

So...should we put the pothos in, roots only? No leaves submersed?


----------



## PitGurl

I have pothos in some of my tanks. The leaves are submerged. They have been like this for over a month and so far they have been fine. I have them stuck to the tank side with suction cups that are used for airlines. I like to keep the leaves just under the surface so my guys can sit on them.


----------



## DearAmbellina

Okay cool :lol: I have toooonnns of pothos starts that'll look great in my tanks..my betta Otus has taken a liking to building bubble nests around the leaves that are on the surface, partially in the water. My Snails like them too :roll:


----------



## Landon21

My bettas love the ivy, they seem alot more active for some reason.


----------



## Landon21

The ivy in my holding containers:


----------



## LucyLoofa

Very interested to see how this goes. I have a pothos that could be put to this good use.


----------



## Alex09

I love this plant but I do not believe it is suable for a long term submerged plant. I keep only the roots in water.


----------



## Lion Mom

Alex09 said:


> I love this plant but I do not believe it is suable for a long term submerged plant. I keep only the roots in water.


I agree!


----------



## Landon21

its doing good for now, sprouting little roots..


----------



## orphansparrow

i want to try this too! =)) so pretty.


----------



## 1fish2fish

I have a piece sticking out of my 10 gallon that is doing quite well. The plant is much happier there than it was in the pot (I bought it on sale from work because it was half dead).

Everyone I've ever asked has said do NOT put the leaves under water. Eventually they will begin to rot. A breeder in my group is big into plants as well as fish and has a huge pothos growing out of a 10 (maybe 20 long) fry tank. The roots are huge and so is the plant. I don't think he has bettas in that tank though... endlers I believe.


----------



## wingnut105

*Plant shown in this pic*



puppyrjjkm said:


> Why would the leaves be harmful? I was putting it in my tank and the cuttings from the original vine contain the leaves, which go underwater even when i lightly set it in the water...so it's impossible to bury the stem without leaves being underwater... I am researching a bit and found these pics of people who use it.
> 
> http://www.bettatude.com/Misc/pothos-submerged.jpg
> http://cdn.aquariumadvice.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=131&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1198985644


Hey guys,
I found this site looking to add the Devil's Ivy to my Betta tanks/bowls. It seems you guys are ok with it. I saw the first pic you posted in your reply. Can anyone tell me what the other plant is here? The 'ferny' looking one? I think I've got really pretty tanks and will be posting pics later. Thanks, LRW


----------



## lilnaugrim

wingnut105 said:


> Hey guys,
> I found this site looking to add the Devil's Ivy to my Betta tanks/bowls. It seems you guys are ok with it. I saw the first pic you posted in your reply. Can anyone tell me what the other plant is here? The 'ferny' looking one? I think I've got really pretty tanks and will be posting pics later. Thanks, LRW


Hey there, this thread is five years old....make sure you look at the date before posting. You can just make a new thread instead of posting on this old one.


----------



## wingnut105

Lil,
Yeah, I knew that. I just thought I'd take my chances since I really liked the thread. And if I didn't get any responses then I'd just start a new thread. Thanks for the guidance, LRW


----------



## sampaul

pothos are great plants it creates a wild type environment for the fish and clears the nitrates in the water i highly recommend this to everyone


----------

